# Home made kayaks



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone know of any good resources for building your own yaks? I'm just thinking of combining 2 of my hobbies, woodworking and kayaking. Besides, it'd give me an excuse to use the tools I got gathering dust in the garage. Or to buy new ones <G>.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I havnt seen any resources for that but that would be really cool to see how to build and finish product. I guess your choice of wood will determine weight of the yak. Best of luck.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

wolfva,

Probably one of the best providers of kits and/or plans for home built kayaks, canoes, and small boats is Chesapeake Light Craft.

http://www.clcboats.com/

Look over their site, loads of info. there.

Blaine


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

just looked at the site BlaineO put up and the sit-on-top kit they have http://www.clcboats.com/boats/seaislandsport.php
is pretty cool. However, if you read the article it says that plastic yaks look like dog toys! While they may look like plastic dog toys, they are colored to be seen and take a lot of abuse. I love building things for myself, using something that I know I made, ecspecially with wood. I think it would be fun to make but i would be scared to take it out because i wouldnt want to scratch it up. It is pretty and unique.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wood huh? i dunno how well thatd hold up seein how many damn bridge pilings i run into. and how much yak draggin i do.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Cape Fear Community college*

Cape Fear Community College here in Wilmington has a boat building program and has a wooden boat show in the spring every year. I've seen some really hot kayaks and canoes that they have built in there. 
They have a website but you would have to search for it so you could give them a call for more help.

ALso check out shearwater boats....WOW!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> ALso check out shearwater boats....WOW!


talkin bout the bay boat right? when you gonna get one???


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Try a pirogue*



wolfva said:


> Anyone know of any good resources for building your own yaks? I'm just thinking of combining 2 of my hobbies, woodworking and kayaking. Besides, it'd give me an excuse to use the tools I got gathering dust in the garage. Or to buy new ones <G>.


These things are pretty cool (cheap too), but they ain't for big water. http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/default.htm

A friend of mine built one a while back and has used it quite a bit in the bays and rivers down here. 

Bill


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> just looked at the site BlaineO put up and the sit-on-top kit they have http://www.clcboats.com/boats/seaislandsport.php
> is pretty cool. However, if you read the article it says that plastic yaks look like dog toys!


YEAH! Wooden boat purists are a trip. I have a buddy who swears by them. He has 2 of them. One is in a boat house and looks like pure hell-the only reason it hasn't sunk is it has a fiberglass coated bottom. The other one is sitting on blocks in his junkyard because it was sinking. There are only 2 kinds of wooden boat 'entusiasts': 1) Rich enough to have a bunch of servants to work on it 24/7. 2) Dreamers, totally out of touch with reality!

But boy, the sure are pretty when fixed up.

Tom


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

This summer I saw a kayaker unloading a hand made teak 'yak at Lynnhaven. It was beautiful! Thing probably cost more then my truck to<LOL>. I wonder how they keep the bottom from getting scratched all to hell? I fall into catagory 2, so if I ever get around to making one I'd probably make it out of pine. That way when it sinks after I run over one of those oyster beds I won't cry to much. My dream though is a yak made of ebony with purple rosewood trim and silver inlay. I won't bother telling the rest of that dream...this is a family board <ROTFLOL>.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Homemade*

Check out Wooden Boat magazine for plans etc. Built mine out of Okuma 3/8 " plywood glassed over with West Sytstem then painted yellow and varnished. It was made to be used . Reinforced bottom with fiberglass ribben. Have had fresh water and saltwater fun in it and have scrapped the bottom on Oysters beds. Painted it yellow so hopefully would not be run over. Probably not as functional as a well designed poly kayak but has been fun.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

How much do you weigh?

I have plans for a DK-16 that I got from wooden boat several (>20) years ago. You are welcome to come look at the finished product and take it for a short spin if you are interested.

The reason that I asked about weight is that this boat is fine if you go 110 to 160. I tip the scales over 220. Although I can use the boat it does sit a little low on the waterline for many applications. I have always wanted to build one that is 4 inches wider 3 inches taller and 12 to 18 inches longer for personal use.

Also a fellow at work has a Chesapeake Bay Light craft (or something like that) that looks nice. I could at least arrange a looksee if you were interested in building one of those.

Both boats are 3 mm plywood type boats with a glass/epoxy skin on the bottom.


----------

